# NOW in the US- what needs settling in the UK?



## earthwormgym (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi folks,

Kinda new to this forum, so apologies if this has already been answered.

After a year of form filling, finally emigrated to the US, and awaiting the delivery of Green Card!

I had some other questions though, relating to what needs to be discontinued/closed within the UK.

The Bank account is the obvious one, although I may leave it open for a while until the final direct debits are paid. Is there anything else I need to do? (I get the impression I need to contact my GP office, or perhaps contact Inland revenue???)

Any help/advice would be appreciated.

Many thanks,


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Do NOT.....close any bank account ..you cannot re-open from the US 
change the address to a relatives or friend

http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/cnr/p85.pdf


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I don't have the details, but you definitely should "check out" with the Revenue people to formalize the fact that you are no longer resident in the UK for tax purposes.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> Do NOT.....close any bank account ..you cannot re-open from the US
> change the address to a relatives or friend
> 
> http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/cnr/p85.pdf


FYI - UK banking law I am not familiar with. German banks will not change an address without proper ID.


----------

